# Twisted 28g vs 26g paralel build



## bjorncoetsee (11/10/14)

Im going to try one of these 2 builds now. What would give me the best flavor and smooth hit and big vapor?


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

28g twisted imo. The 26g twisted will heat up very slowly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

Yeah, 26g takes forever to heat up. 28g is great but I get excellent results with twisted 32g


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Why don't you try them both and report back on the differences?

Will add value to many I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/10/14)

Well it depends on the number of wraps and the ID. 

The twisted 28g is good on flavour and vapour but wrap it on a 1.4mm ID with no more than 7 wraps or else it will take too long to heat up. (This is what I've experienced)

A super micro coil that I've been using religiously lately is a 26g, 2.0mm ID, 7 wraps. I personally feel it outperforms the twisted 28g coil in terms of the richness of the flavour. 

Just a side note. I find the twisted wire tends to pop and spit a bit. That bugs me. So not sure if it would be a factor for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

one 20g, 5 wraps done deal


----------



## andro (11/10/14)

Who does sell 30 or 32 g ?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

andro said:


> Who does sell 30 or 32 g ?


Check here @andro 
https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/kanthal-a1-32-guage/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (11/10/14)

Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (12/10/14)

Iv built both and quite enjoy either but personally I find the 26g parrell builds gibe way more flavour and a very dense vape wich is what I like. But be careful with the 26g parallel builds as you dont want to wrap to many times and have a slow heating coil. I stick to 5-6 wraps tops. Currently I have dual 26g parallel in a plume veil and she kicks hard in terms of clouds. And the flavour.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

K_klops said:


> Iv built both and quite enjoy either but personally I find the 26g parrell builds gibe way more flavour and a very dense vape wich is what I like. But be careful with the 26g parallel builds as you dont want to wrap to many times and have a slow heating coil. I stick to 5-6 wraps tops. Currently I have dual 26g parallel in a plume veil and she kicks hard in terms of clouds. And the flavour.....


What does the resistance of that come out to? Must be pretty low?


----------



## K_klops (12/10/14)

Yea it is quite low. il plug her on tomorrow and give you an exact measurment @Yiannaki. Iv been on this setup for 2 days now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

